# OSRC aka Helicopters and More in Ocean Springs MS



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

OSRC aka Helicopters and More in Ocean Springs MS

New indoor offroad and carpet track. 

Offroad is on the 1st and 3rd Saturdays 
Carpet Onroad is on the 2nd and 4th Saturdays

Tracks open at 8:00am on race days
Reg at 12
Racng at 1


Track is located at:
3520 Bienville Blvd
Ocean Springs Mississippi 39564

https://www.facebook.com/HelicoptersAndMore
this is there fb page also on RCsignup...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Touring Classes:
17.5 blinky touring
VTA
12th scale 13.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 Blinky
Legend

Oval Classes:
13.5 blinky-nascar body-open tire and rear wing allowed
17.5 blinky-nascar truck body and Spec WGT tires
legend 20t brushed spec motor, 2000 nicd spec battery, and spec WGT tires..


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT :wave:


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*OSRC Dash for CASH*

OSRC Dash For CASH
Nov 8th racing at 1:00...
Top 3 racers in each class recieve payout...
Entry fee: 
$20 first class
$10 second class
$10 third class

Minimum 5 racers in each class for payout...

Classes:
17.5 Touring
VTA
WGT 
12th scale
13.5 Pro Oval
17.5 Sportsman truck Oval
Legends
Outlaw Stadium trucks


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*OSRC March Madness 3/28/2015*

OSRC March Madness 3/28/2015

Next Big race at OSRC is the March Madness 2nd annual Carpet on road race:
March 27th open practice 8am till....
March 28th Qualifying and mains...8am start time..

Oval classes:
17.5 sportsman truck
21.5 Novice truck
13.5 Pro oval
Stadium truck
VTA Oval
1/12 oval
Legends
Pro truck

Touring Classes:
VTA
17.5 touring
13.5 WGT
12th scale 
F1

Need 4 to have class:

Trophies for 1st through 3rd

Cost:
1st class $25
2nd class $15
3rd class $10

Helicopters and More (OSRC)
3520 Bienville Blvd
Ocean Springs MS 39564
http://osrcracing.com/bb/index.php?P...5ffa7f4725766&

Contact:
Jamie Bell 228-872-3918


----------

